# Who makes the best dovetail saw? Lie Nielsen? Adria? Wenzloff & Sons? Gramercy?



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Lie Nielsen? Adria? Wenzloff & Sons? Gramercy?

Who makes the better dovetail saw?

Price for all is fairly comparable and isn't a deciding factor for me, I'm looking for quality of cut, comfort in the hand, width of the kerf, and overall quality and service of the tool and manufacturer. I'm looking for the kind of tool that can be passed down to future generations….

What are your experiences with these brands? (also note I'm looking for the western style saws, not Japanese saws.)


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to offer just an opinion: My dovetail saw was one Pete Taran and Patrick Leach used to make, friends of mine off the OldTools listserv. They decided to end their partnership and sold the patterns to (if I remember right) Lie-Nielsen, which became LN's dovetail saw. I use mine (and the matching carcass saw) a LOT, and absolutely love them. Think a cut along a line, and before you realize what has happened, the saw has melted through the wood and a beautiful line has been cut. One of my joys…


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if that question can really be answered, they are all good saws. It come down to preference. I have several of the Lie Nielsen saws and I really like them. I've tried the Wenzloff & Sons dovetail saw made for Lee Valley and it's a very nice saw, but the handle seems a little small for my big hands. I wish there was a way to try each of them, without buying them.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

mine are garlick and son's, I believe it's a lynx which has been a wonderful little saw, affordable and sharpens wonderfully, if I were looking at a new saw however I think I would go towards a saw made from a steel with alittle more rust resistance, although it may be tougher sharpen, I do have trouble controling the surface rust on both lynx saws… now as Mike metioned handles are a big deal, and most manufactured handles are just too small, so for me that's the first I do, make a new handle, fit's better, cut's better and it looks better now.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I tend to agree with Mike. At this level I don't think there is any one best saw. They are all good quality saws. It really comes down to personal preference. I opted to go with the Lie Nielsen saw simply because this is the brand with which I am familiar.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

hey mark, what is wrong with the japanese dovetail saw? the kerf is thinner than any western saw plus you have a lot more control with the pull instead of pushing your saw. you should try one before you make any purchases.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I use two inexpensive Japanese saws; dozuki and ryoba, a restored Disston tenon saw and both L-Ns; dovetail and carcase. I love using them all. Now, if I had to take only one with to a deserted island it would be the Japanese ryoba as I could do just about anything with it-rips, crosscuts and even dovetails with a saw guide.

I've used Adria's, L-Ns, Garlicks, Paragons, Disstons and Bishops for dovetails and the reality is that the expensive saws are ready to go out of the box whereas an old tool will have to be tuned and sharpened properly before its potential can be realized.

If you're a noob then I'd give a cheap dozuki a shot at impressing yourself as I believe pulling is easier to learn and the kerf is miniscule. The handmade saws will teach you how a Western saw should cut and feel at a price that guarantees performance and a butt load of snob appeal. Mine have rosewood handles and saw cozies….

always,
J.C.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

My vote (based on my limited experience) is for a Japanese saw - dozuki is what I hear is best for dovetails, though right now I only have a ryoba. Plus as J.C. says they are cheap!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have quite a few very expensive japanese saws of various types and they are a breeze to use. Even the lower cost ones are good. I would recommend you at least give one a try.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Mark,
I'm sold on my Dozuki saw, the transition took a little getting used to for me, but now I love it. I spent about 60.00 for it. The only thing is the blades are very thin and go not like to be pushed on very hard. I let a friend try mine and he bent the blade trying to push on it like a western saw.


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess I needed to bold the part where I said "*(also note I'm looking for the western style saws, not Japanese saws.)*" Thank you to all who gave their opinion on the subject, I think I will go with the Lie Nielsen. It seems to be the favorite of most of the people on the WW blogs/communities.  Besides, if I don't like it they will let me return it. Can't really argue with that….


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Wise choice.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

have fun mark,just remember to keep an open mind.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I use the Lie Nielsen, but my experience doesn't go into great depth beyond that saw. I was told it was the one to buy, I bought it, learned to use it, came to love it. Nice choice!


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

They are all top notch saws. I'm sure they feel different in the hand but nobody here can tell you what you will like. I tend to buy locally and the only woodworking store in my area is Woodcraft so you can guess which I have. Also, I didn't know about the other manufacturers when I got my dovetail saw. I have ordered from Tools for working wood, which makes the Gramercy saw, and they are great to do business with and fully stand behind all the products they sell.


----------

